# Radioamatierisms >  Stavvilnis

## tvdx

No kurenes rodas tas maita staavvilnis, ja impedances nesaskan? mehaanikaa zinu par staavvilnjiem, te nesaprotu

----------


## karloslv

Stāvviļņi attiecas uz transmisijas līnijām, piemēram, koaksiālo kabeli, kur var uzskatīt, ka signāls pārvietojas jau kā vilnis. Uz parastām shēmām ar vadiem un megahercu frekvencēm tas nekādi neattiecas. Tomēr impedance var nesaskanēt arī "vadiem". 

Ja impedances nesaskan, efekti var būt visādi:
1) jaudas kaskādei izejas impedance nav salāgota ar slodzes pretestību - netiks nodota visa jauda, daļa izdalīsies jaudas kaskādē un viss var aizlidot pa šķipelēm,
2) LC filtram nebūs saskaņota ieejas vai izejas impedance ar sekojošo kaskādi - filtrs strādās pavisam šķībi (pasimulē, redzēsi),
3) ja izejas impedance ir liela, bet nākamās kaskādes ieejas impedance maza - kaskāde noslogos iepriekšējo, un tās ieejā būs stipri vājināts signāls.

Lūk par transmisijas līnijām: http://www.allaboutcircuits.com/vol_2/chpt_14/6.html

----------


## tvdx

tos beidzamos 3 biju sapratis (peec kastes alinja  ::  )
tik tas staavvilnis, kaapeec atstarojas... 
bezmazvai liekas- lai Energijas nezuudamiibas likums nekur nizgaistu debess kancelejaa taa noleema  ::

----------


## karloslv

Tur tak parādīts, atstarojas tieši tāpat, kā raustot virvi. Tāda parādība ir visur, kur ir izkliedēta vide ar elastību un inerci (tieši tāpēc skan ērģeles un citi pūšamie instrumenti, tieši tāpēc strādā mikroviļņu krāsns utt.)

----------

